# Cannot install Laravel

## Xisaraba

Hi. I tried install Laravel via composer. But it say`s that I need zip  extension. 

```
composer global require laravel/installer

Changed current directory to /home/artem/.config/composer

Using version ^3.0 for laravel/installer

./composer.json has been updated

Loading composer repositories with package information

Updating dependencies (including require-dev)

Your requirements could not be resolved to an installable set of packages.

  Problem 1

    - laravel/installer v3.0.1 requires ext-zip * -> the requested PHP extension zip is missing from your system.

    - laravel/installer v3.0.0 requires ext-zip * -> the requested PHP extension zip is missing from your system.

    - Installation request for laravel/installer ^3.0 -> satisfiable by laravel/installer[v3.0.0, v3.0.1].

  To enable extensions, verify that they are enabled in your .ini files:

    - /etc/php/cli-php7.3/php.ini

    - /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/opcache.ini

  You can also run `php --ini` inside terminal to see which files are used by PHP in CLI mode.

Installation failed, reverting ./composer.json to its original content.
```

How can i fix it?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I don't know very well php but based on some search in google in debian like distribution this error can be solved installing php7.0-zip package. Obviously in gentoo this package not exists but maybe enabling zip use flag in dev-lang/php package can solve the problem.

----------

## Xisaraba

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I don't know very well php but based on some search in google in debian like distribution this error can be solved installing php7.0-zip package. Obviously in gentoo this package not exists but maybe enabling zip use flag in dev-lang/php package can solve the problem.

 

Thank you!

----------

